# "The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005)."



## Craigiedon (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

After scouring the internet for countless hours i have decided to look for help here. I have had this problem lately with a few programs, most recently sibels 5 music notation software: When i install the program, the installation process seems to go smoothly enough, but when i go to start up the program i get the error message "The apllication failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005). Click OK to terminate the program" Popping up twice and then nothing happens.

I have tried reinstalling the program, doing a system restore, scanning my computer for spyware/viruses (just in case) and running the program in different compatibility modes but so far they all produce the same original result of giving me that error message.

Any ideas on how to solve this predicament? All help appreciated.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
I loathe to suggest anything as you seem to have tried everything already. However, as a tentative first step, what sound card are you using?


----------



## Craigiedon (Oct 23, 2007)

well..i think its just a built in sound card, or whatever came with my pc. As i havent replaced it with a new one since i got it. Realtek Ac97 Audio i think. I dont see how that would affect a program starting up though, as all my other "sound based" stuff works fine,

Never the less, heres some more info:

E systems Ei 314
intel pentium 4 3.2 ghz CPU
2 GB RAM
Using microsoft xp professional 5.1 build
NVIDIA Geforce 7300 LE graphics card
Realtek AC97 Audio

Dont really know if that helps any.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

The reason I asked was that that error is associated with Soundblaster cards. I was clutching at straws really. :grin: I'll see what else I can come up with. In the meantime let's see if anyone else comes up with any ideas.


----------



## Craigiedon (Oct 23, 2007)

anybody else got any ideas? im really stumped here.


----------



## motasim_s74 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have windows XP SP2 then this is the problem , the application is running with XP SP1
try to uninstall SP2 and the application must work OKAY


----------



## zmwu (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm encoutering the same problem, any comments?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
Please note that threads are user-specific and not topic-specific. Please post your query in a new thread.


----------

